# 1 cell extender for surefire 6p



## jeremyison05 (Oct 7, 2008)

Can anyone point me to a quality 1 cell extender for a 6p? The one I'm attempting to use is crap, and the momentary feels like crap when I use it. (G&P brand). I was able to ream it out enough to make it kinda fit, but it doesn't fit well, and I don't feel like messing with it anymore, I just wanna get one that works correctly.


----------



## ugrey (Oct 7, 2008)

SureFire A19 direct from SF or any/most of their dealers.


----------



## roymail (Oct 7, 2008)

Opticsplanet has 'em. You're right... those cheap G&P extenders are junk.

Also, try the marketplace b/s/t.


----------



## jeremyison05 (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks guys. And thanks roymail for the direct link, I looked at opticsplanet yesterday and just couldn't find it.


----------



## ruger357 (Oct 8, 2008)

I don't even think Surefire carries it any more.


----------



## metlarules (Oct 8, 2008)

For $22 it doesn't seem like a bad deal considering it is a genuine Surefire accessory.


----------



## streetkid (Oct 8, 2008)

metlarules said:


> For $22 it doesn't seem like a bad deal considering it is a genuine Surefire accessory.



Yeah.. I paid about the same for a TnC extender, quality seems fine.. didnt come with an o-ring.. not sure if the a190 does but i'd still rather have the genuine surefire accessory


----------



## ampdude (Oct 9, 2008)

I had a G&P extender a couple of years ago and it seemed excellent. But lately I hear people commenting they are no good. What are the specific complaints about them? I never hear that.


----------



## Chrontius (Oct 10, 2008)

Also, may be worth considering the Detonator from ... wow, Lighthound's sold out.

They told me they'd get more in black in, not that they'd discontinue the things.


----------



## streetkid (Oct 10, 2008)

Seems black detonator extenders are hard to come by, i hope lighthound gets some


----------



## metlarules (Oct 10, 2008)

TNC Products makes what your looking for.
http://tncproducts.com/hp_zencart/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=11


----------



## GeorgePaul (Oct 10, 2008)

metlarules said:


> TNC Products makes what your looking for.
> http://tncproducts.com/hp_zencart/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=11


Too bad they're sold out.


----------



## streetkid (Oct 10, 2008)

GeorgePaul said:


> Too bad they're sold out.



and not in black


----------



## FlashKat (Oct 10, 2008)

You could try the Solarforce extender. I never tried them, but I heard that brand decent.


----------



## Sector7 (Oct 12, 2008)

FlashKat said:


> You could try the Solarforce extender. I never tried them, but I heard that brand decent.


 
I am using 2 Solarforce extenders with the 6P with no problems. The fit and finish is very good, threads are clean and smooth with no burs. The extenders fit very snug with practically no body gaps. :thumbsup:


----------



## roymail (Oct 13, 2008)

jeremyison05 said:


> It fit on the body fine, and the batteries fit just fine, but the tail cap wouldn't work. I accidently screwed it on a little tight and my switch came out of the tailcap when I un screwed it. I probably took off 1/8th of an inch from the inside of the G&P before it would even begin to function properly. A dremel with a metal grinding bit took it down pretty quick, I just havent sit back down to finish it off yet.


 
I had a G&P with exactly the same issues. The inside diameter is too small for the tailcap to function. There is no excuse for marketing a product that doesn't work properly or at all. Since it was so cheap, I threw it away. The SF A19 works great!

You're wasting money buying the G&P single cell extender, or as least I did. I don't have any experience with the SolarForce brand but some say works OK.


----------



## jeremyison05 (Oct 13, 2008)

ampdude said:


> I had a G&P extender a couple of years ago and it seemed excellent. But lately I hear people commenting they are no good. What are the specific complaints about them? I never hear that.



It fit on the body fine, and the batteries fit just fine, but the tail cap wouldn't work. I accidently screwed it on a little tight and my switch came out of the tailcap when I un screwed it. I probably took off 1/8th of an inch from the inside of the G&P before it would even begin to function properly. A dremel with a metal grinding bit took it down pretty quick, I just havent sit back down to finish it off yet.


----------



## mdocod (Oct 16, 2008)

I just got 2 extenders in the mail, I think they are SolarForce brand. They seem to be just fine quality wise for the price.

They were $7 each shipped from an ebay seller. I figured for $7 I can take the chance. 

The threads run perfectly smooth, even without additional lube (just what was on the 6P already). An they even threaded together smooth dry. The threads do not seem to be anodized but i don't *think* this is a problem, sometimes the light might flicker on while screwing the tailcap on or off. big deal.

They came with O-rings pre-installed, and have the perfect amount of overlap to keep the gap narrow but allowing the parts to seat together properly. I'm having no contact problems.

The only complaint? The knurling isn't quite as defined as the SureFire. It's of a different "pitch" so does give more of the "lego" look by having a different appearance. 

Considering that I can buy 3 or 4 of these for the price of one A19, I'm going to have a hard time justifying ever buying an A19...

Having said all that, I haven't used these long term, so I can't say what they will be like in a year from now. I'm going to hope for the best, if my opinion changes I'll try to make it known 

Eric


----------



## jeremyison05 (Oct 16, 2008)

Cool, thanks for the input mdocod. I'll grab a solarforce extender from e-bay and try it out. I've just been very turned off by this G&P, and hope it's not a true example of how all of their extenders fit.


----------



## NigelBond (Nov 19, 2008)

You can get a solarforce s12 on ebay for $26. It's basicly a solarforce L2 with two battery extenders.


----------

